# i ain't a-scurred



## nabero (May 21, 2007)

ok....i lied :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (May 21, 2007)

:mrgreen:
Funny capture!
All that pink inside the all-black cat! 
And the one fan-like paw ... beware when they get like that!
Your cat has still got all four of his/her fangs! Makes him/her even more dangerous in this mood.
Ours has lost one upper and on the diagonally opposite side one lower fang.


----------



## cherrymoose (May 21, 2007)

Oh my oh my oh my. :shock:

He's so... so... so...

cute!


----------



## avcabob (May 21, 2007)

nabero said:


> i ain't a-scurred



I am....


----------



## Alex_B (May 21, 2007)

so that is finally your self portrait?  I knew you were dangerous!


----------



## nabero (May 21, 2007)

He actually belongs to a friend of mine....charming, no? 

 I was waiting on her to finish getting ready to go out and I took a couple of pictures of her cat out of boredom (three cheers for digital).  He's not quite as ferocious as he seems...actually this capture is a very enthusiastic yawn and stretch combo 



> so that is finally your self portrait? ;-) I knew you were dangerous!


 danger is my _middle_ name.


----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2007)

nabero said:


> He actually belongs to a friend of mine....charming, no?
> 
> I was waiting on her to finish getting ready to go out and I took a couple of pictures of her cat out of boredom (three cheers for digital).  He's not quite as ferocious as he seems...actually this capture is a very enthusiastic yawn and stretch combo
> 
> *  danger is my middle name*.



must be true your post count is 666 :twisted:


----------



## LeighAnn (Jun 1, 2007)

Just waiting for his head to do a 360. Great image.


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats it, night mares for me now !! :lmao: :lmao:


----------

